# The "Top Ten" Thread



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2009)

This thread is about listing your top ten favourite things within a particular category. In order to change categories your new category must have a _sufficient connection _with any one item on anyone's list in a previous post. What constitutes a s_ufficient connection _is, for example, that the screenplay to a movie is adapted from a book from a particular author such as the book_ Dude, where's my country_? was linked to the movie _Bowling for Columbine_ as they were by the same person. There are other connections to be made but the fun is in working them out. This way you can talk about what you wish as long as it is relevant in some way to the previous topic. Another example may be that someone else's favourite book is _Moby D1ck _and your favourite animal is a _whale_. If you enjoy a particular category, there is no need to change it if you wish to post your top ten of that category. If someone else changes the category and you wish to see a return to the previous one you must link the category to your top ten you wished to post in the previous one. You'll get the hang of it.

The first category will be _movies_.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Thorin (Apr 5, 2009)

Top Ten movies for Thorin (not in chronological order):

1) Halloween (Carpenter)
2) Braveheart
3) Saving Private Ryan
4) The Godfather
5) Aliens
6) Blackhawk Down
7) American History X
8) Mrs. Doubtfire
9) How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days
10) Notting Hill


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 5, 2009)

1. The Wizard of Oz

2. The Ten Commandments

3. Gone With the Wind

4. The Sixth Sense

5. My Dinner With Andre

6. Philadelphia

7. The Killing Fields

8. Star Wars Episode 4: A New Hope

9. 2001: A Space Odyssey

10. The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Lawrence of Arabia
2. The Doors
3. Runaway Train
4. The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers
5. The Sting
6. Memoirs of a Geisha
7. Room with a view
8. Elizabeth
9. Z
10. Amadeus


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 11, 2009)

_The Matrix_
_The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King_
_The Shawshank Redemption_
_Braveheart_ (and this has skyrocketed up the Úlairi charts quite recently - bloody incredible film)
_The Passion of the Christ_
_Fight Club_
_Gladiator_
_The Green Mile_
_Gangs of New York _(just because of the sheer acting talent of Daniel Day-Lewis)
_The Dark Knight_
This is still a work in progress as I'm unsure of a few of them and certainly the order from about 5-10. There could potentially be a movie that would displace one of them but that I cannot think of off the top of my head.

EDIT: I would like to displace _The Dark Knight _with _Saving Private Ryan_ and place it at number 8 above _The Green Mile_ and _Gangs of New York_.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 11, 2009)

Forrest Gump
V For Vendetta
The Dark Knight
Star Wars Episode 6: The Return of the Jedi
School of Rock
10 Things I Hate About You
Pirates of the Caribbean 1: Curse of the Black Pearl
LOTR: The Fellowship of the Ring
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Lion King
I could very easily link this to a music topic through School of Rock but I can't think of anything at the moment. Or best trilogies...


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2009)

Top 10 Books:

1/. The Eye of the World
2/. The Great Hunt
3/. The Dragon Reborn
4/. The Shadow Rising
5/. The Fires of Heaven
6/. Lord of Chaos
7/. A Crown of Swords
8/. The Path of Daggers
9/. Winter's Heart
10/. The Knife of Dreams


Hehe. Nah, not really: I couldn't resist.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know what your "connection" was there Aulë? As Hugo Weaving starred in _V for Vendetta_ (which could also potentially be in my top ten as I had considered it) and also _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy I can make the connection to books.
_One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ by Ken Kesey
_The Lord of the Rings Trilogy_ (if I had to chose one it would be _The Return of the King_) by John Ronald Reuel Tolkien
_Nineteen Eighty-four_ by George Orwell (_Animal Farm _is brilliant too)
_Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley
_A Clockwork Orange _by Anthony Burgess
_Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ by Hunter S. Thompson
_Trainspotting_ by Irvine Welsh
_Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep? _by Philip K. D1ck.
_Catch-22 _by Joseph Heller
_The Silmarillion _by John Ronald Reuel Tolkien
*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 11, 2009)

Úlairi said:


> I don't know what your "connection" was there Aulë? As Hugo Weaving starred in _V for Vendetta_ (which could also potentially be in my top ten as I had considered it) and also _The Lord of the Rings_ trilogy I can make the connection to books.
> _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest_ by Ken Kesey
> _The Lord of the Rings Trilogy_ (if I had to chose one it would be _The Return of the King_) by John Ronald Reuel Tolkien
> _Nineteen Eighty-four_ by George Orwell (_Animal Farm _is brilliant too)
> ...


 
Oh dear. That's what I get for not reading the opening post correctly. I suppose I'd better right my wrong.


My top ten favourite cities (that I have visited):

Budapest
Ljubljana
Melbourne
Barcelona
New York City
Vancouver
Copenhagen
Singapore
Perth
Las Vegas


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 12, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Oh dear. That's what I get for not reading the opening post correctly. I suppose I'd better right my wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
What? That still doesn't have a connection to the previous topic...Aule, are you sure you know what you're doing 

My top ten books are: 

LOTR, but out of those, yes RotK
Arthur and the Crossing Places, by Kevin Crossley-Holland
Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy, Douglas Adams
Prince Caspian, by CS Lewis
Unfinished Tales, by Tolkien
Area 7, by Matthew Reilly
Artemis Fowl and the Eternity Code, by Eoin Colfer
The Rolling Stone Interviews, various contributors
The Amulet of Samarkand, Jonathon Stroud
The Last Battle, by CS Lewis
Then for a link to the cities I would make it through Rolling Stone Interviews, one was done while walking around New York. Done.


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2009)

Noldor_returned said:


> What? That still doesn't have a connection to the previous topic...Aule, are you sure you know what you're doing


 


Aulë said:


> 10. Las Vegas


 


Úlairi said:


> 6. _Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas_ by Hunter S. Thompson


 
There's the connection but you must actually explain where you're making the link Aulë!

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 12, 2009)

I thought it was kinda obvious...


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2009)

Aulë said:


> I thought it was kinda obvious...


 
Well NR didn't! 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Thorin (Apr 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm still confused as to where we are at. Still books?

I'm going to assume we are:

Top 10 books

1. LoTR - JRR Tolkien
2. The Relic -Douglas Preston/Lincoln Child
3. The Alienist - Caleb Carr 
4. The Stand - Stephen King
5. Christine - Stephen King
6. Salem's Lot - Stephen King
7. It - Stephen King 
8. Pet Semetary - Stephen King
9. Rainbow Six - Tom Clancy
10.Without Remorse - Tom Clancy


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 13, 2009)

Books...ok...in no particular order.


1. Cry to Heaven by Anne Rice

2. LotR by JRR Tolkien

3. The Screwtape Letters by C.S. Lewis

4. The Deryni Chronicles by Katherine Kurtz

5. The Lord Protector by Antonia Fraser

6. Bring Me the Head of Prince Charming by Robert Zelazny

7. Stranger in a Strange Land by Robert Heinlein

8. Jhereg (from the Vlad Taltos series) by Stephen Brust

9. Space Skimmer by David Gerrold

10. The Talisman by Sir Walter Scott


----------



## Illuin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by *chrysophalax*
> _9. *Space* Skimmer by David Gerrold_


 

*Favorite Space Movies*


*1. Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope*

*2. Alien*

*3. 2001: A Space Odyssey*

*4. Star Trek IV: The Voyage Home*

*5. Star Wars Episode VI: Return of The Jedi*

*6. Spaceballs*

*7. Pitch Black*

*8. **Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan *

*9. Contact*

*10. Total Recall*


----------



## Thorin (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Star Wars Episode IV

2. Star Wars Episode V

3. Star Wars Episode VI

4. Alien

5. Aliens

6. Star Trek TNG: First Contact

7. The Last Starfighter

8. Star Trek II:The Wrath of Khan

9. Total Recall

10. Leviathan


----------



## Illuin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Thorin*
> _6. *Star Trek TNG*: First Contact_


 

*Favorite Star Trek: TNG Episodes* (in order):

*1. The Inner Light*

*2. Tapestry*

*3. Yesterday's Enterprise*

*4. The Nth Degree*

*5. Best of Both Worlds *

*6. Family*

*7. Q Who*

*8. All Good Things*

*9. Sarek*

*10. Darmok*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 13, 2009)

Úlairi said:


> Well NR didn't!


 
Sorry Aule, I didn't read your list properly, I was looking for the explained connection. It is very obvious, in hindsight. My humblest apologies



Illuin said:


> *Favorite Star Trek: TNG Episodes* (in order):
> 1. _The Inner Light_
> 2. _Tapestry_
> 3. _Yesterday's Enterprise_
> ...


 
Going with Family, my top ten favourite Family Guy characters are:


Brian, the talking dog
Bertram, the evil twin of Stewie
Stewie, the villain
Quagmire, the sleaze
Tom Tucker, the news anchor
Herbert, the pensioner pervert
Peter, the patriarch
Ernie, the Giant Chicken
Neil Goldman, the school geek
Joe, the paraplegic
In order to tie this list in to another, easier category, I now give you my favourite animated TV series! (The link is with Family Guy)

Total Drama Island
The Looney Tunes
Family Guy
American Dad
Wallace and Gromit/Shaun the Sheep
A Town Called Panic
Phineas and Ferb
Dexter's Laboratory
The Simpsons
Futurama


----------



## Illuin (Apr 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Noldor_returned*
> _2. The Looney *Tunes*_


 
*Favorite Tunes* (rock):


*Touch of Grey - Grateful Dead*
*Hey Bulldog - The Beatles*
*When The Levee Breaks - Led Zeppelin*
*The Low Spark Of High Heeled Boys - Traffic*
*Shine On You Crazy Diamond - Pink Floyd*
*Black Water - The Doobie Brothers*
*Your Time Is Gonna Come - Led Zeppelin*
*Norwegian Wood - The Beatles*
*Take It Easy - The Eagles*
*Sugar Magnolia - Grateful Dead *


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 14, 2009)

Books?


The Lord of the Rings (can't choose between, but the cliffhanger at the end of tTT is difficult to beat)
Pride and Prejudice (a masterpiece)
Harry Potter (am I allowed to count the entire series as one story?)
Book of Lost Tales 2 (for The Fall of Gondolin)
1984 (apocalyptic - my passport photo was rejected twice because the pose wouldn't be compatible with face recognition software)
The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy (insane)
Last Chance to See (non-fiction, also by D.Adams and a guy called Mike Carwardine - an eye opener on extinction; and Adams still managed to make me laugh)
Catch 22 (also insane, but for different reasons)
Wicked (prequel to The Wizard of Oz; terrorists or freedom fighters? Not for kids)
The Time Traveller's Wife (for sheer ingenuity)

Ask me next week, the list might change.


----------



## Thorin (Apr 14, 2009)

Favorite Tunes (my tastes are definitely eclectic!)

1. Here for a Good Time - Trooper
2. Aces High - Iron Maiden
3. Lying Eyes - Eagles
4. Freewheel Burning - Judas Priest
5. Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac
6. O Magnum Mysterium - Morten Lauridsen (choral)
7. Musica Animam Tangens - Joshua Shank (choral)
8. Baby's Gotten Good at Goodbyes - George Strait
9. Hair of the Dog - Nazareth
10. Song for a Winter's Night - Gordon Lightfoot


----------



## Aulë (Apr 14, 2009)

My top 10 most hated sporting teams:

1. West Coast *Eagles* (AFL)
2. The South African cricket team
3. The Indian cricket team
4. The USA swimming team
5. The English football team
6. Sydney Swans (AFL)
7. Adelaide 36ers (NBL)
8. Manchester United (EPL)
9. Ferrari (F1)
10. The Pakistani hockey team


----------



## Illuin (Apr 14, 2009)

The Pakistani hockey team 


???


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 14, 2009)

Because they beat Australia right? Or am I wrong...

Change of topic to:

Most liked sporting teams (IMO):

Liverpool FC (EPL)
Brisbane Broncos (NRL)
Australian Cricket Team
Denver Broncos (NFL)
Chelsea FC (EPL)
Bayern Munich (German Bundesliga/Football League)
Port Adelaide Power (AFL)
Sydney FC (A-League)
Queensland State of Origin Team (NRL)
Vodafone Racing Team (V8 Supercars)
It's interesting to me that although I live in NSW, only one team there comes from that state...out of 6 Australian entries, only one is "local".


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 19, 2009)

Since nobody took anything from that, I have a new top ten: Places I would like to visit (with a reason why)


Liverpool! To watch them play at Anfield, for Download festival and to sightsee
New Zealand: for the LOTR tours and skiing (snowboarding) and extreme sports. I decided that there wasn't a specific city I would like from NZ, but still high up. Hopefully heading over there next year
Munich: Watch Bayern Munich play, sightsee, get drunk in Germany 
Cairo: Sightseeing all the history
Rome: Sightsee all the history, visit the Vatican
Toronto: Canada sounds lovely
Zurich: For the Swiss chocklit, and snowboarding
Tokyo: Friends tell me it's incredible
Colorado: for the slopes!
Athens: Get a load of Greece!
The link is through both Liverpool and Munich. Should be easy to link with this list.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 19, 2009)

Athens is the worst city that I have ever been to - don't go there. By all means spend as much time as possible on the Greek Islands, but give Athens a miss.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 19, 2009)

My Top 10 places I've visited.

1. Edinburgh...lots of old energy and the most friendly people on Earth.

2. New Orleans...just something special about it, though I understand most of the "cool, eerie" vibes have vanished post-Katrina. 

3. St. Augustine, FL...Love the old part of the town, the Castillo de San Marco and the Saltwater Cowboy.

4.The Grand Canyon...I never knew rock could have so MANY colours!

5. Mt. Washington Valley, NH...amazing scenery.

6. Lindholm Høje, Denmark...The oldest Viking graveyard in Scandinavia.

7. Loch Ness and Glen Coe...Freeeeezing cold, but still awe-inspiring.

8. Gettysburg, PA...If you're a Civil War buff, or just like history, this is the place.

9. Schwerin, Germany...Lovely countryside and the castle is jaw-dropping.

10. Cape Canaveral...If you're into anything to do with space, go!


----------



## Illuin (Apr 19, 2009)

My Top 10 places I've visited.


*Hawaii *- _Summit of Mauna Kea - Keck Observatory - (two largest optical telescopes in the world)_
*Tuolumne Meadows - Yosemite National Park - CA* -_ (top of Lembert Dome was the highlight)_
*Denali National Park - Alaska*
*Arecibo Observatory - Puerto Rico* - _(largest radio telescope in the world)_
*Bryce Canyon - Utah*
*Glacier National Park - Montana* - _(Chief Mountain was the highlight)_
*Mono Lake - CA*
*Carlsbad Caverns - New Mexico*
*Grand Canyon - Arizona* _(visited the Canyon with just my cat once)_
*Sedona - Arizona*
PS - Notice there are no cities. I really hate cities!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 20, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Athens is the worst city that I have ever been to - don't go there. By all means spend as much time as possible on the Greek Islands, but give Athens a miss.


 
Maybe a day just to do the whole Athens thing? But I'll need the money first lol. Thanks for the warning btw.

Most disliked "musical artists" (They aren't really IMO. The link comes from Montana as mentioned above, a place visited by Iluin.)

Hannah *Montana*/Miley Cyrus
Missy Higgins
Simple Plan
Sam Sparrow
MUSE
Lady GaGa
Britney Spears
Lindsay Lohan
Hilary Duff
Avril Lavigne


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 20, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Athens is the worst city that I have ever been to - don't go there. By all means spend as much time as possible on the Greek Islands, but give Athens a miss.


 
*May I require what was it that you hated? Not that I'm offended or anything! I live in Athens therefore I'm aware of all its horrors, traffic for example or taxi drivers, yak!*


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 20, 2009)

Link from Illuin: 10 places I'd like to visit
1. Grand Canyon
2. Mexico desert ( Carlos Castaneda's experiences)
3. Iceland's volcanoes (lava on ice!)
4. Florence
5. Hawaii
6. Mount Kilimanjaro
7. Prague
8. New Zealand
9. Provence
10. Easter Island (Moai)


----------



## Illuin (Apr 20, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Noldor_returned*
> _Most disliked "musical artists" (They aren't really IMO. The link comes from Montana as mentioned above, a place visited by Illuin.)_


 
Oops, looks like I'm late, but I'll post it anyway.


My most disliked "musical artists":

*1. Eminem




*

*2. Alanis Morissette



*
*3. Bruce Springsteen



*

*4. Madonna



*

*5. Nirvana



*


*6. Britney Spears



*


*7. Snoop Dogg



*


*8. Barbara Streisand



*


*9. Red Hot Chili Peppers



*


*10. Norah Jones



*


----------



## Thorin (Apr 20, 2009)

Top Ten most disliked musical artists (including artists of old no longer playing anymore)

1. Bryan Adams

2. Rod Stewart

3. Michael Bolton

4. Brittany Spears

5. Aaron Neville 

6. Tears for Fears

7. Flock of Seagulls

8. Pet Shop Boys

9. Duran Duran

10. Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Aulë (Apr 20, 2009)

Alcarinque said:


> *May I require what was it that you hated? Not that I'm offended or anything! I live in Athens therefore I'm aware of all its horrors, traffic for example or taxi drivers, yak!*


 Should I start with the stray dogs, air pollutions, endless grafitti and rubbish, heroin junkies in the main streets (to get to my hotel every evening I had to run the gauntlet of groups of people shooting up), riot police chasing people, or the stench of urine everywhere? But the saddest thing of all was the extensive degradation of the majority of the Greek artifacts. After just coming from Paris and Rome it was a great disappointment to see the state of Athen's icons...I had been looking forward to it. The amazing thing is that people were saying that it was worse before the 2004 Olympics.


----------



## Illuin (Apr 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Aulë*
> _Should I start with the stray dogs, air pollutions, endless grafitti and rubbish, heroin junkies in the main streets (to get to my hotel every evening I had to run the gauntlet of groups of people shooting up), riot police chasing people, or the stench of urine everywhere?_


 
Sounds like New York City .



> Originally Posted by *Thorin*
> _10. Fine Young Cannibals _
> _7. Flock of Seagulls_
> _8. Pet Shop Boys_


 






Are they even capable of rousing any emotions at all; even revulsion?


----------



## Aulë (Apr 21, 2009)

Illuin said:


> Sounds like New York City .


 I went to NYC on the same trip as the one where I went to Athens. It was a trillion times better/cleaner/safer. And surprisingly the food was even better. Greek food was outstanding on the islands, but difficult to find anything of good value in Athens.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 21, 2009)

Thorin said:


> 7. Flock of Seagulls


 
Most annoying animals!


Cockroaches (my one true and only phobia)
*Seagulls*
Chihuahuas (what kind of overgrown rodent are they anyway)
Ants
Minors (a type of bird. never leave my house)
Pigeons
Chickens
Sheep
Cows
Goldfish (seriously, why are they sold as pets?)


----------



## Illuin (Apr 21, 2009)

Hey, I live on the coast and I love Seagulls! When I moved away from the water, I really missed the sound of the gulls. Also, what is wrong with ants and goldfish (unless they're fire ants)?

Most annoying animals!

*1. Mosquitoes *
*2. Horse Flies (Green Flies)*
*3. Ticks*
*4. Fleas*
*5. Yellow Jackets*
*6. Termites*
*7. Jellyfish*
*8. Earwigs*
*9. Parasites* (*worms *in pets, etc.)
*10. Venomous Spiders *(here it's the *Brown Recluse *and *Black Widow*)


----------



## Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

Top Ten Pulp Heroes of the 1930s:

1. Solomon Kane
2. Conan the Barbarian
3. Zorro
4. Doc Savage
5. The Spider
6. Bran Mak Morn
7. Jiriel of Jhory
8. Kull
9. El Borak
10. The Spirit


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2009)

Conan the *Barbarian*

Top 10 most uncouth things people do in public.

1. Men urinating in plain sight. *blegh*

2. Breaking beer/wine bottles in the street.

3. Letting their dogs poo on the sidewalk.

4. Singing drunkenly at 2-3a.m. outside my apartment.

5. Ignore you when you're speaking to them.

6. Spitting.

7. Drunks asking you for change.

8. Standing in the middle of the sidewalk, just talking, in large groups, so that you have to walk out in the street and nearly get killed by a bicycle/car/motorcycle.

9. Using strollers as weapons.

10. Ignoring old people when they're having difficulty.


----------



## Illuin (Apr 22, 2009)

This all didn't happen last night; did it chrys?


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 22, 2009)

No, funny man. Just ever since I moved to Aalborg.


----------



## Thorin (Apr 22, 2009)

Top 10 most uncouth things people do in public:

1. Walk 3 or 4 abreast on the sidewalk or shopping mall hallways, slower than molasses

2. Leave their disgusting cigarette butts on the street or worse, on a public beach.

3. Drop the 'F bomb' liberally in public conversation

4. Yap on their cell phone and not pay attention to what they are doing (be it walking, shopping or driving)

5. Smoke in a public place

6. Steal your parking space when you're waiting to get in

7. Breastfeeding (Sorry ladies, keep the girls at home or in a bathroom..I don't care how hungry your kid is. The last thing I need to see in a cafe or restaurant is your boob flopped out on the table with a kid hanging off it)

8. Leave a public bathroom without washing their hands

9. Slow drivers who decide to speed up as soon as you get to pass them

10. Parents allowing their kids to scream and/or throw a tantrum and not doing a thing to shut them up or keep them in line.


----------



## Aulë (Apr 22, 2009)

Wow - this really is the old fogey forum now! 


*shakes fist whilst in rocking chair*
"Get off ma' lawn!!!"


----------



## Illuin (Apr 22, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Aulë*
> _Wow - this really is the old fogey forum now!
> 
> *shakes fist whilst in rocking chair*
> "Get off ma' lawn!!!"_


 

Hehe. I thought about that when writing my _"hated musicians"_ post with the emoticons. I was like; _"only an out of touch, bitter old man would want to take a chainsaw to Eminem's head"._


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 24, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Wow - this really is the old fogey forum now!
> 
> 
> *shakes fist whilst in rocking chair*
> "Get off ma' lawn!!!"


 I think it's cos in Australia we don't care as much...ironically, by being more of an a*hole, you are more welcome, or so it seems, but everybody hates the people in that category...go figure.


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 24, 2009)

Aulë said:


> Should I start with the stray dogs, air pollutions, endless grafitti and rubbish, heroin junkies in the main streets (to get to my hotel every evening I had to run the gauntlet of groups of people shooting up), riot police chasing people, or the stench of urine everywhere?


 
*I guess your hotel was in Omonia square! I used to work there, God it was awful. I had the good sense to quit! As for the rest, if we had a government that actually gave a damn, things would be better. Absence of organization and interest in "snatching" all they can get. This month I'm sick and tired of hearing about endless scandals!*


----------



## Alcarinque (Apr 24, 2009)

Top 10 most uncouth things people do in public:

1. Walking under ledges on a rainy day holding their umbrellas while you (having forgotten yours) are getting wet

2. Dumping old tyres even refrigerators in the sea

3. Speeding a few meters before the traffic lights and hitting the brakes just before the red light

4. Staring at you as if you are a noticeable sight (old people do that a lot?!)

5. Smoke in your face without apologising

6. Parking in corners so that the bus can't pass and making you lose your appointment 

7. Scratching their privates in public, sorry guys! 

8. Working in a night club, using the rest room, not washing your hands, touching the peanuts you're about to serve to the clients= urine on the peanuts! Yea, it has happened!

9. Parents force feeding their kids when the poor souls are already full and can't scream loud enough to tell them!

10. Old ladies carrying small trolleys with groceries blocking the supermarket corridors


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 25, 2009)

Alcarinque said:


> Top 10 most uncouth things people do in public:
> 
> 10. Old ladies carrying small trolleys with groceries blocking the supermarket corridors


 Yes, damn all those old people for being slow walkers. How uncouth of them 

I think you're stretching it a bit there for uncouth acts, but it's your list so I'll keep out of it now lol

My new list: Top Ten Time-Wasting Games on the Internet

Achievement Unlocked: the only purpose is to get every achievement
Germz
Shopping Cart Hero
Ragdoll Volleyball
Heist
Tales of Crevan
Webslinger (it's a Spiderman rip off but w/e)
Shift 1, 2 & 3
Flash Portal
I Wanna Be The Guy. I actually would recommend this for anyone who has time to kill. You need to download it but yeah, it's worth it. Let me know how far you get lol. If you beat the first screen you're good.
yes, I know I'm sad. Nobody else needs to say it.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, I have a little time to kill...I'll provide a fun little list for you.

Here is my top ten list of video games that my soon to be husband is always playing and driving me crazy with. 

1. NHL 09 (most played...argh!) - XBox
2. NCAA College Football 09 (or 08) can't remember - x-box
3. Guitar Hero II - XBox
4. Gears of War - XBox
5. Call of Duty - XBox
6. Fall Out - XBox
7. Halo 3 - XBox
8. Grand Theft Auto - XBox (I actually like watching this game though.... it is funny)
9 Metal Gear Solid - Playstation
10. Mass Effect ( I like watching this game too...but sometimes he gets too excited about it)


----------



## Illuin (Apr 25, 2009)

Favorite All-Time Video Games


*The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)*
*Banjo Kazooie (N64)*
*Riven (PC)*
*Morrowind (PC)*
*GoldenEye 007 (N64)*
*Super Mario 64 (N64)*
*Turok: The Dinosaur Hunter (N64)*
*Halo 2 (Xbox)*
*Banjo Tooie (N64)*
*Adventure (Atari)*


----------



## Aulë (Apr 25, 2009)

Oo - I like this theme.



*My top 10 video games of all time:*

1/. *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)* 
2/. *Command and Conquer: Red Alert (PC)*
3/. *Sonic the Hedgehog 2: Sonic and Tails (Sega Megadrive)*
4/. *Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 (PC)*
5/. *Age of Empires 2: the Age of Kings (PC)*
6/. *Command and Conquer: Red Alert 2 (PC)*
7/. *Starcraft: Brood Wars (PC)*
8/. *GoldenEye 007 (N64)*
9/. *Diddy Kong Racing (N64)*
10/. *FIFA '98: Road to World Cup (PC)*


----------



## Noldor_returned (Apr 25, 2009)

You know Turok is available on Xbox? It's almost as good as the original lol...I was watching a friend play it a year or two ago in the morning...was funny cos he commentated on everything, for instance when he went melee on the herbivores because they were vicious. I guess you had to be there...

My fave games are:

Super Mario World
Super Smash Brothers
Kingdom Hearts
Dead Rising
Call of Duty 5
Halo 1 (2 & 3 were poor effort IMO)
Bioshock
Metal Gear Solid
FIFA 09
Mario Kart


----------



## Illuin (Apr 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Aulë*
> 
> _9/. Diddy Kong Racing (N64)_


 

If there was a number eleven_ ("these go to eleven" ),_ *Diddy Kong* would have been there. That's a criminally underrated game (_Banjo_ originated in that game ). Of course _*DKR*_ is better than _Atari's *Adventure*_, but I couldn't leave _Adventure_ out because it was the very first of the _"quest/platform/RPG"_ genre, and my favorite game when I was young.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 27, 2009)

Hahah...I'm really going to show my age here! Here are my favorite video games of all time (that I've played...) - Get ready for some oldie but goodies. 

1. Mario Kart - (Super nintendo)
2. Turtles in Time (Super nintendo)
3. Duck Hunt (Atari)
4. Burger Time (Atari)
5. Rock Band (XBox 360)
6. Mortal Kombat (Super Nintendo)
7. Street Fighter (I played this on multiple systems...I always love it!)
8. Lego Star Wars (XBox 360)
9. Dead of Alive (XBox 360) & Soul Calibur (XBox 360) *tied*
10. Vanguard (PC game) (note: there was a time that I got very obsessed with this game and played it for hours without realizing it....the game is very similar to World of Warcraft)


----------



## Illuin (Apr 28, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Elbereth*
> _3. Duck Hunt (Atari)_


 






I remember that one. I think that was for the suped-up _Atari 7800_ if I'm not mistaken. They had some winners for that system.....like _"Scrapyard Dog"_. Ugh, I think Atari sealed their fate with that one. And _BurgerTime_ was for _ColecoVision_; wasn't it? Remember *Zaxxon *for _ColecoVision_ (first game ever to feature a _"Boss"_ at the end of a level



)?


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh...you could be right about Burger Time being on ColecoVision. In addition to the super cool Atari System...my dad also bought a lot of games for our really cool Commodore 24 computer (yes...that is right....24. - most of the programs were run on cassette tapes )


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 6, 2009)

Elbereth said:


> 5. Rock Band (XBox 360)


 
Top ten favourite songs in Rock Band:


In Bloom (Nirvana)
Learn To Fly (Foo Fighters)
Ballroom Blitz (The Sweet)
Creep (Radiohead)
Paranoid (Black Sabbath)
Go With The Flow (Queens of the Stone Age)
Orange Crush (R.E.M.)
The Hand That Feeds (Nine Inch Nails)
Won't Get Fooled Again (The Who)
Enter Sandman (Metallica)
It's interesting that Dave Grohl played the drums on In Bloom and Go With the Flow, sang and guitar on Learn To Fly, and also played drums on 'With Teeth', the NIN album that The Hand That Feeds comes from. 4/10 are associated with Dave Grohl. What a legend.


----------



## Illuin (May 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by *Noldor_returned*
> _Orange Crush (R.E.M.)_


 
*Favorite Movie Deaths* (not most gruesome, just my favorite)


Orc getting *crushed* by Treebeard - _The Two Towers_
Captain Quint getting eaten by Shark - _Jaws_
Spike through the eye - _Terminator 2: Judgment Day_
Girl getting hit by bus - _Final Destination_
German getting hit by sniper - _Saving Private Ryan_
Stomach bursting scene - _Alien_
Guy getting torn in half by T-Rex mates - _Jurassic Park 2: Lost World_
King Willie getting beheaded - _Predator 2_
Mouth of Sauron getting beheaded - _Return of The King_
Richter getting arms ripped off - _Total Recall_


----------



## Noldor_returned (May 8, 2009)

Illuin said:


> T-Rex mates




Favourite Dinosaurs:

Apatosaurus
Pterodactyl
Triceratops
Brachiosaurus
*T-Rex*
Stegasaurus
Plateosaurus
Eoraptor
Allosaurus
Ceratosaurus
And now for my favourite lame jokes:

What do you call a dinosaur with no eyes? Do-you-think-he-saw-us
Why did the dinosaur cross the road? Because chickens weren't invented
What do you call a monkey with bananas in his ears? Anything you want, he can't hear you
How do you know a wally has been using the computer? There's white out on the screen
How do you get a one-armed wally out of a tree? Wave to him
How's your new job in the elevator business? It has its ups and downs
Doctor doctor I feel like a bridge. What's come over you? So far two cars, a truck and a bus
Why did the koala fall out of the tree? He got shot.
Why did the second koala fall out of the tree? He got hit by the first one.
Why did all the koalas fall out of the tree? They thought it was a game


----------

